# Stave Bucket or Cylinder Calculator



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

*OOPs! My Bad . . .*

I had a neat spreadsheet posted, but then I found an error in it. I took it down for editing when I get more time. Sorry!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought some stave bits. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

*OK, Try Again*



DonkeyHody said:


> I had a neat spreadsheet posted, but then I found an error in it. I took it down for editing when I get more time. Sorry!


OK, let's try this again. I built this spreadsheet, see. You can use it to calculate stave sizes and cutting angles if you want to build a cylinder, a cone or a tapered cylinder with stave construction. Maybe it will help someone save some time in the design phase of a project. I've used it a few times lately as seen in photos below. Click the zip file to open the spreadsheet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thank you Andy....


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep , have to give that a try. Thanks for posting.



Rog


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

*Version 2.0*

Sorry folks. I found a single formula where I had SIN where I need TAN. Wasn't enough to matter for cylinders or buckets, but it screwed up the calculations for cones. 

Here's version 2.0. 

Does anybody know how to remove the previous version, or delete the entire thread??


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The original zip file has been removed for you Andy......

thanks for finding the error and making the necessary corrections!!!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

very nice work andy


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The original zip file has been removed for you Andy......
> 
> thanks for finding the error and making the necessary corrections!!!


Thanks for helping me fix my mistake. I think it's right this time . . .


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Outstanding! What about using it for items that are straight with no taper? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Brilliant - thanks a mil for the spread sheet.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gee Andy, you are light years ahead of me. I got an "A" in trigonometry in college but I am just dumbstruck looking at your formulas. I don't remember a thing from those days. You put in a lot of painstaking work on that excel spreadsheet. You not only know the trig, and excel but most importantly the woodwork to make projects out of the staves. Absolutely awesome Andy!

Can you tell me what the numbers on the diagram represent? The lower numbers are at the greatest distance at the top and the smaller numbers are at the bottom of the bucket. Thank you Andy!


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Gee Andy, you are light years ahead of me. I got an "A" in trigonometry in college but I am just dumbstruck looking at your formulas. I don't remember a thing from those days. You put in a lot of painstaking work on that excel spreadsheet. You not only know the trig, and excel but most importantly the woodwork to make projects out of the staves. Absolutely awesome Andy!
> 
> Can you tell me what the numbers on the diagram represent? The lower numbers are at the greatest distance at the top and the smaller numbers are at the bottom of the bucket. Thank you Andy!


First, THANK YOU for the kind words. I've used my engineering degree in the woodshop much more than at work. This little project taxed my math skills AND my spreadsheet skills. But in the end, it left me completely humbled by the knowledge that the craftsmen of yore made buckets superior to mine with no concept of a sine or cosine. They just did it. 

To answer your question, the numbers are just place holders for the dimensions, just like the letters (I ran out of letters). In the blue section of the tables, each descriptor in the "A" column has a number in parentheses to tie it to the correct dimension on the drawing.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

You are able and justified in being humble in your accomplishment. I can only be envious. I can also use the gift you have provided. Thank you from all of us who are not able to understand how you did what you did but can appreciate that you did it and will be able to use it. 

You could publish that on your website to reach far beyond this forum. 

I cannot wait to put my birdsmouth bits to work!!! Gotta finish my router table first though.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> You could publish that on your website to reach far beyond this forum.
> 
> I cannot wait to put my birdsmouth bits to work!!! Gotta finish my router table first though.


Website? I've never even considered a website. I'm not even on Facebook! This is about as deep as I get into social media. I'm an I.T. Neanderthal.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

lmbo..."IT Neanderthal" I hate facebook, twitter, etc. But I have plenty of websites. Am shifting my interest to woodworking though


----------

